# Engine paint



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Got an engine that i'm rebuilding at the moment, and ideally would like to paint the block, head, sump and other parts. What paint should i use? Ideally it would be a silver/aluminium coloured paint. but thats as much as i know. any reccomendations? Also what to do for preperation.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hi mate,

I would try www.frost.co.uk if I were you. They have a large range of products that would be suitable. Also, if you register with them you get a catalogue every few months :thumb: It's a couple of years since I bought anything from them but I still get the catalogue.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Cheers mate, just requested a catalogue. 

Whats the requirements as far as temperature is concerned?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

For general engine bay items such as cam covers, block, sumps, gearboxes etc.. generally 150 degrees C is okay and that is what a lot of Frost's engine specific paints are rated at. In fact I've used 120 degree paints before on the above items with no problems. Obviously exhausts and turbos are another matter and you're looking at around 500-700 degrees.


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

I used Halfords high temp paint on mine. Seems to have done the job really well. Little bit of rust coming through now, but think it was because I painted the engine when it was -2 degrees C last winter! My mate used normal Hammerite paint on his turbo engine and its flawless. Preparation is the key though 

Quick pic of my block before I put in:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i used halfords engine enamel. Did the job and is still looking good.

As said before, prep is the key!










Not the best pic but you can see the product is pretty decent.

If i do it again on my G40, i will be using the POR 15 engine enamel though as there products are great.

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail....CatID=37&FrostCat=Painting&FrostSubcat=POR-15


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I used Hammerite smooth on my bike engine its been on over a year now and is wearing well :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, both pictures look good! thanks. 

Don't know what to try, got the frost catalogue in the post this morning so will have a look and see whats what.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The POR15 engine enamel top right of page 51 is highly rated apparently.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, although I have no experience of them, the POR-15 range as a whole are apparently top grade products, although they aren't cheap - but then the best stuff never is, is? 

I didn't know the Hammerite 'Smooth' paints were heat resistant. I've read the small print on the tins before and as far as I can recall, they don't quote a temperature resistance - is another one of those products that performs a task perfectly well, but the manufacturers don't deem it necessary to tell the buyer?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

i think it is, i've always been under the impression that hammerite smooth would just blister and peel off if subjected to high temperatures, but then a couple of the lads on here talked about painting their brake calipers with it. I just thought it would be acceptable because there would be plenty of cold air surrounding the brakes, but apparently this hammerite stuff is good in heat. I don't know, i will bare everything said in mind and keep this updated as to what i choose, and depending on what i choose i could also do a write up and let people know how long what lasts, anybody want that?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

sounds good mate. Keep us posted.


----------

